
The T Project (2010) - Tomte
http://mumble.net/~jar/tproject/
======
genpfault
> T is a dialect of Scheme and its implementation.

------
lisper
Fun fact: one of the original research prototypes for the Mars Rover was
programmed in T.

T is still IMHO one of the most beautiful programming languages ever created.
It is a tragedy that it has faded into obscurity.

------
agumonkey
Odd, I've read
[http://www.paulgraham.com/thist.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/thist.html)
and digged about Shivers a bit yet never saw that site.

Super finding.

~~~
emmelaich
Hah! Olin Shivers. He wrote one of the funniest acknowledgements. Enjoy:

[https://scsh.net/docu/html/man.html](https://scsh.net/docu/html/man.html)

